# Need advise for a lot of products! (newbie)



## fabiolous (Mar 14, 2017)

Hello guys!

I have a 99 BMW 320i that did a 2-step paint correction from a professional detailer a year ago.

The car sits outside all the time, since I have no garage, and it's my daily car. 
It has now lost it's protection and has some light scratches,as well as some others marks that my pressure washer hose did (shame on me, but well, still a newbie learning from my mistakes)

I want to correct the paint by myself following the rules of detailing, but don't know what set of products to buy.

I'm thinking in buying a DAS6-PRO, that's the only certainty. The decon clay/lub, compound, polish... Every product that's needed to go from 1st to last step before paint protection, don't know what to buy, even the cloths (the products are so many out there!).

Been reading about Scholl products, because of hard clearcoat that my car has, but don't know what to choose for the marks the car has.

In the end of correction process, I want to apply some ceramic coating (I leaned towards Gtecniq CSL or Gyeon, don't know yet)

Also, I have 2 scratch marks on the doors B pillar, along with some Meguiars water spot remover product stain (thought I cleaned it but now won't leave)

Regarding the chrome trim, what do you recomend? I was thinking of autosol metal polish.

Roof and trunk we're painted a month ago.

NOTE: Will probably buy all products at CYC, because I want shipping cost down to one order.

Here are some pictures:


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

You could maybe start with scholl s20 with a white spider pad , this will get rid of most of the swirls and deeper scratches and sort your b pillars out . S20 can finish down to the lsp stage with a softer pad of your choice . 
If your buying from cyc I would seal with finishkare hi temp sealant or collinte 845 .
If you are going to top with a wax I would suggest r222 or cg petes wax .
Autosol with a lot of elbow grease will be fine for you exhaust and chrome .To keep cost down you'll get away with a bottle of s20, 2 pads , and the finishkare hi temp sealant (this can also be used on alloys) 2 coats of this will give you great protection .
I would also recommend finishkare 425 detail spray . 
Gyeon/g techniq are great products , I don't really like ceramic coatings too much hard work if it goes wrong .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabiolous (Mar 14, 2017)

matty.13 said:


> You could maybe start with scholl s20 with a white spider pad , this will get rid of most of the swirls and deeper scratches and sort your b pillars out . S20 can finish down to the lsp stage with a softer pad of your choice .
> If your buying from cyc I would seal with finishkare hi temp sealant or collinte 845 .
> If you are going to top with a wax I would suggest r222 or cg petes wax .
> Autosol with a lot of elbow grease will be fine for you exhaust and chrome .To keep cost down you'll get away with a bottle of s20, 2 pads , and the finishkare hi temp sealant (this can also be used on alloys) 2 coats of this will give you great protection .
> ...


Thanks for tips.

fk1000p is already on my list, but for the wheels as you say.

I want a ceramic coating because it gives more protection and lastes longer. 
Almost everyday I have issues with bird drops (damn seaguls) and also have a few spots where it attacked the clearcoat.

The main goal is to protect paint over look, because it sits outside and it's my daily car.

What about decon products? Need a claybar (don't know how abrasive) and lube. I already have kenotek wheel cleaner ultra (for iron decon).

After using S20, what surface prep should I use?

What cloth is recomendable for each step? I have a lot of microfiber towels with short pile and a gyeon WW only.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Some suggestions (all available from CYC):

Bilt Hamber clay - a large 200g bar for not much more than some brands are charging for 100g, and it's good stuff. Probably go for the medium grade for your car. Only need water for lubrication.

Auto Finesse ObliTARate for tar removal 

I would be careful with Autosol on the trims, they're not real chrome (on any car, these days) and too much polishing or use of something too aggressive can spoil them. I'd try Menzerna polishing cream for this.

I'm assuming you've got buckets, wash mitt etc?

Important MF towels - some plush ones for buffing (Eurow?), plus some shorter pile ones for removing polish residue, cleaning interiors

Always worth having an APC to hand, personally I like Bilt Hamber Surfex HD for this.


----------



## fabiolous (Mar 14, 2017)

steelghost said:


> Some suggestions (all available from CYC):
> 
> Bilt Hamber clay - a large 200g bar for not much more than some brands are charging for 100g, and it's good stuff. Probably go for the medium grade for your car. Only need water for lubrication.
> 
> ...


Yes, I've got 2 buckets and microfiber madness incredimitt.

I use nextzett glanz shampoo to wash the car (I'll buy carChem 1900:1).

Only destiled water with the clay? I thought I'd need more lubrication (like DJ born slippy?)

About tar, I don't identify it in the paint but it's still better to use it?

The APC I have is nextzett Blitz, but what use does it have on paint correction?

Thank you very much!


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

Bilt Hamber clay only requires normal water, one of the many good things about it. As said, go for the medium grade. 

You may not notice the tar, but if it sits outside constantly, then it will definitely have some, more so if used daily. 

APC will allow you to attack the more stubborn areas, agitated with a detailing brush. I would also recommend getting a couple of the smaller detailing brushes for cleaning the badges/grill area. 

For surface prep, after polishing wipe down with either a panel wipe, such as the one GTechniq do, for buy a bottle of IPA and mix with water in a spray bottle. This will remove any polish residue left over. 

Also, get some of the masking tape for protecting areas you don't want to polish, such as rubbers, headlights etc. Makes life so much easier.


----------



## fabiolous (Mar 14, 2017)

bense556 said:


> Bilt Hamber clay only requires normal water, one of the many good things about it. As said, go for the medium grade.
> 
> You may not notice the tar, but if it sits outside constantly, then it will definitely have some, more so if used daily.
> 
> ...


What dillution ration should I use for APC and IPA?

I got a small round "paint" brush that is very soft, is it enough for those stubborn areas?

Thaks for the tips guys, I feel less lost in the process.


----------



## fabiolous (Mar 14, 2017)

So, I had a few time issues but now I'm decided to go along with it and make a good winter prep.

Narrowed the list to the following products:

Start with washing and Decon: 
-Snow foam: *AF Avalanche* or *Bilt Hamber - Auto Foam*?
-Shampoo: *CARCHEM 1900:1 500ml* *or other*?
-Clay: *Bilt Hamber - Auto Clay Medium (200g)*
-Decon:* Kenotek Wheel Cleaner Ultra (Iron remover)* - already have and *AF ObliTARate*

Polishing Stage:

-Surface prep: *Bilt Hamber - Cleanser Fluid* or *Dodo Juice - Lime Prime*?
-Polishing:* Scholl S20 * or other?
-Polishing Pad: *Scholl Concepts - Spider Pad 140mm (white)* only? (how many pads?)
-After Polishing: *IPA*

Protection Stage:

-Sealant:* FK1000P*
-Wax: top up with something? or no need to?

Thanks everybody!


----------



## fabiolous (Mar 14, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Sounds good.
Fk1000p 2 layers will be fine for winter.
With the s20 I would buy 2 white pads and 2 orange pads.
Reason being is you will most likely have some very fine scratches from the white pad, you will need the the orange ones to take these out . S20 is very much a pad depend product . You can use it for compounding and finishing just by changing your pad . 
You should see some good results if you take your time.
I'd recommend you looks at the blit hamber product range for everything other than your polish and pads . There good honest products, priced well and do what they say . 
Good luck . Post your results up when your done.
Also if you have not watched them, check out the junkman detailing videos on YouTube 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

fabiolous said:


> So, I had a few time issues but now I'm decided to go along with it and make a good winter prep.
> 
> Narrowed the list to the following products:
> 
> ...


Prewash BH Autofoam.

Shampoo Carchem 1900:1

Rinse and dry.

Decon paint with a good fallout remover first. I'm not sure what CYC has in this department. Gyeon Iron is good if available. I prefer others but I know CYC doesn't stock said items.

Rinse and dry.

Clay BH medium clay.

Wheels If that's what you've got give it a whirl. Address this after prewash stage.

Polishing stage.............. STOP.

Firstly it's already had a recent 2 stage correction. How much paint have realistically got left to play with? Answer you don't know without a PTG. With all the goodwill and suggestions about polish and pad combinations I'd really not be even addressing this yet until clearly you've learned what it takes to correct paint successfully.

As my good friend would suggest if you grab yourself a DA. Get some CarPro Essence and a gloss pad and appreciate that finish until you gain some more experience.

Ceramic coating. As above if Essence does its job and hides the defects there is no reason not to apply a coating at this stage. Essence forms a molecular bond that will pretty much accept any silica based or hydrocarbon based product. If not Fk1000p can be your temporary winter friend.

Rushing a correction and winter protection at this time of year for an inexperienced person could end in massive disappointment bud! :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I would go with what above has said for the mean time:thumb:

But it does look like your pro Detailer has left his own mark in picture 4 :buffer:
Trails but these can be easily sorted with Carpro Essence :thumb:


----------



## fabiolous (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks a lot for the input!

Well, I decided to put aside ceramic coating for now, since I have zero experience on applying any tipe of protection, so will start from the sealant/wax.

You're right, I don't know how much clearcoat I have left (beside from roof and trunk that were painted 2 months ago), perhaps it's better to find it out and decide from here.


----------



## fabiolous (Mar 14, 2017)

chongo said:


> I would go with what above has said for the mean time:thumb:
> 
> But it does look like your pro Detailer has left his own mark in picture 4 :buffer:
> Trails but these can be easily sorted with Carpro Essence :thumb:


Chongo, those trails you mention were made by the paintshop 2 months ago. They are very good with painting but not so good at polishing (I don't know why they did it, I didn't asked for it and only noticed after fillers started to disappear).


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

fabiolous said:


> Thanks a lot for the input!
> 
> Well, I decided to put aside ceramic coating for now, since I have zero experience on applying any tipe of protection, so will start from the sealant/wax.
> 
> You're right, I don't know how much clearcoat I have left (beside from roof and trunk that were painted 2 months ago), perhaps it's better to find it out and decide from here.


Wise choice bud! :thumb:


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

chongo said:


> I would go with what above has said for the mean time:thumb:
> 
> But it does look like your pro Detailer has left his own mark in picture 4 :buffer:
> Trails but these can be easily sorted with Carpro Essence :thumb:


What the above has said!!! Charming! :lol::lol:


----------



## fabiolous (Mar 14, 2017)

Today I checked the clearcoat and it's fine, still have "a lot" to play with.

So, back to the choice.

Still lost about what compound/polish to choose. I see people talking about menzerna or meguiar's products, and I found 2 different kits on CYC. Are these better than scholl?

I decided to do a cut stage on the bonnet (that needs more atention) and leave the rest of the panels with 1 step.

Need more options please.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Moet1974 said:


> What the above has said!!! Charming! :lol::lol:


I knew would pop up and say that:thumb: saved me typing it out:lol::lol:


----------



## fabiolous (Mar 14, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Are you set on ordering from CYC bud? Their range of polishes is a little limited at the moment and would affect my answer. :thumb:


----------



## fabiolous (Mar 14, 2017)

Moet1974 said:


> Are you set on ordering from CYC bud? Their range of polishes is a little limited at the moment and would affect my answer. :thumb:


Depends, I was leaned towards it because they sell the das 6 pro with EU plug, have a 15£ discount with dw code and I would buy everything in one place, for shipping purposes.

But, if you have other sugestions shout it out, I may consider!


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

fabiolous said:


> Depends, I was leaned towards it because they sell the das 6 pro with EU plug, have a 15£ discount with dw code and I would buy everything in one place, for shipping purposes.
> 
> But, if you have other sugestions shout it out, I may consider!


Check out http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/ Really has got everything you would need. The Detailing Kingdom polishes are getting rave reviews from all. The twin pack of 1.1 & Finale is a must have IMO. The Buff & Shine URO-Microfibre pads are the best on the market. Imran also has his version of the Das-Pro. Sonax polishes are very good especially Cut & Finish and Perfect Finish. Have a look bud. :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Just about to say this looks like you beat me again bud

On a serious note, you can't go wrong with i2Detailing they sell some great products and the ones that Dave have mentioned I have used with great results :thumb:


----------



## fabiolous (Mar 14, 2017)

Moet1974 said:


> Check out http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/ Really has got everything you would need. The Detailing Kingdom polishes are getting rave reviews from all. The twin pack of 1.1 & Finale is a must have IMO. The Buff & Shine URO-Microfibre pads are the best on the market. Imran also has his version of the Das-Pro. Sonax polishes are very good especially Cut & Finish and Perfect Finish. Have a look bud. :thumb:


Alright, what color should I choose from URO?
I'm considering to buy from that store


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

fabiolous said:


> Alright, what color should I choose from URO?
> I'm considering to buy from that store


You can pick from the following colours.... Grey, grey or guess what grey. :thumb:


----------



## fabiolous (Mar 14, 2017)

Moet1974 said:


> You can pick from the following colours.... Grey, grey or guess what grey. :thumb:


I don't see any grey there bud :/


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

fabiolous said:


> I don't see any grey there bud :/


They are black and grey fibres :thumb: Dave is colour blind :lol::lol:


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

chongo said:


> They are black and grey fibres :thumb: Dave is colour blind :lol::lol:


How do you get green men rolling in the screen bud? :


----------



## fabiolous (Mar 14, 2017)

Ahahah, didn't know about that, you made me laugh xD

So, 2 of these? http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/produ...f-and-shine/buff-and-shine-uro-fiber-pad.html

One for cut and other for finishing?

Is this alright for a newbie? Or will it make my task easier?


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

fabiolous said:


> Ahahah, didn't know about that, you made me laugh xD
> 
> So, 2 of these? http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/produ...f-and-shine/buff-and-shine-uro-fiber-pad.html
> 
> ...


Absolutely the pads are designed to be flexible and accept any polish or compound bud. :thumb:


----------



## fabiolous (Mar 14, 2017)

I searched for feedback and liked what I saw from DK twin pack - It is in the basket.

Now, what to use to protect the paint? Since In2Detailing doesn't have FK1000P...

I prefer durability instead of look for now.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

fabiolous said:


> I searched for feedback and liked what I saw from DK twin pack - It is in the basket.
> 
> Now, what to use to protect the paint? Since In2Detailing doesn't have FK1000P...
> 
> I prefer durability instead of look for now.


Tac System Moonlight bud. :thumb:


----------



## fabiolous (Mar 14, 2017)

Moet1974 said:


> Tac System Moonlight bud. :thumb:


Been 20min watching Forensic Detailing Channel reviewing it. I liked it, but need something cheaper.

I have Meguiars Gold Class Carnauba Paste Wax, perhaps going to use it and top it with some Sonax BSD. I'm spending more than I wanted, so I'm going to stick with the essential and maybe buy more products later.

Is there a pad that I can use to apply the wax with the das6? It would save me a lot of time.

About cloths what to use for:

Remove polish?

Remove bird drops?

Remove wax?

Glass cleaning?

The descriptions are so similar that I don't understand what's best for what.

I know that more gsm will have more absortion, but regarding to pile (short or longer), what's more adequate for each task?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

If you want cheap, durable and available from In2Detailing, you could look at Sonax PNS or their Xtreme NPT (which is apparently a consumer version of PNS - it cures a little bit more slowly).

You will use more wax applying by machine, and I'm not actually sure you'll save any time. That aside any finishing spot pad should do the trick eg this one.

For glass cleaning you want specific glass cloths really; however as Imran doesn't currently seem to carry any (based on that link) I would suggest these as an alternative. I would always try to remove bird droppings using touchless methods - ideally presoak it with something then blast it off with the pressure washer. If that fails, I tend to put a piece of kitchen tower over it and spray APC on that, leave it to soak for a while, then wash the affected panel. It's very rare that doesn't get it off.

Wax removal - depends on the wax, but the 470GSM cloths are a good all rounder for this. For removing polish I like something with a bit more bite (ie a shorter pile), these or these would be my pick from Imran's range.


----------



## fabiolous (Mar 14, 2017)

steelghost said:


> If you want cheap, durable and available from In2Detailing, you could look at Sonax PNS or their Xtreme NPT (which is apparently a consumer version of PNS - it cures a little bit more slowly).
> 
> You will use more wax applying by machine, and I'm not actually sure you'll save any time. That aside any finishing spot pad should do the trick eg this one.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much steelghost!

How many cloths for wax and polish? I was thinking maybe 3 for each (Is it enough for the whole car?).


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

fabiolous said:


> Thank you very much steelghost!
> 
> How many cloths for wax and polish? I was thinking maybe 3 for each (Is it enough for the whole car?).


There's a lot of "it depends" (on the size of car, product(s) in question, etc etc) but you probably want to go for five of each to start. Sounds too much but I promise it's not.


----------



## das6dan (Dec 18, 2016)

Is there no stockist at all in the US??


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

I use Meguiars mf towel think it ok


----------

